
Samsung Galaxy S3 vs HTC One X, Who is the king of the smartphones? - ledlauzis
http://ubuntulife.net/samsung-galaxy-s3-vs-htc-one-x/
======
tonteldoos
Some technical inaccuracies in the article, eg the fact that the One X is quad
core, not dual core as the author seems to think...

